# LST Pics



## Mutt

Stoney asked a thread be created showing Low Stress Training Pics. Heres mine @ 3 1/2 weeks of growth. Everybody chip in a training pic. (no great job posts, or lookin good posts)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Topping

The most used way to prune marijuana is topping. Topping is removing the main growth shoots. After this is done, the plant will direct all of its energy into the two nearest growth shoots, and you will get two new shoots instead of the one you chopped off. Side branches will get a chance to catch up since the top shoots will stop growing for a few days while the side branches continue to grow. The end results will be a more bushier plant with more main bud sites. 


The Fim Technique

Fimming is almost like topping. Instead of cutting off the entire top shoot, you only clip the top 60% or so of the growth tip a kind of "hair cut". This has the same effect as topping, but since you don't remove the growth tip you keep that also, this can sometimes even give more than 3 extra grow tips. 


LST (Low Stress Traning)

LST or Low Stress Training are ways to bend the plant without harming it, so the primary growth tips are lower than the secondary growth on the plant. Since LST does not harm the plant, growth is not stunted for a few days like it is using other techniques. When this is done it will regulate its growth hormones and the side branches that were not in the light will start to catch up fast resulting in more bushy, lower plant, and many side shoots. Making this ideal for indoor growing.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*whats up everyone. here are some pics of my LST white widow. first pics shows the widow being tied down for the first time at 2 weeks old. 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th pics show all the new growth at 3 weeks old. 6th pic shows all the new tops that have formed at 4 weeks. 9 total tops in all on one plant. last pic shows them under the flourex lights.*


----------



## Hick

Everbody chip in a training picture.(no looking good posts or great job posts)


----------



## Hick

LMAO..did ya see me make a "soup sandwich" outta' that?..


----------



## heavyfreak

I envy you people. One day OnEDAy!!!


----------



## ReaferCheifer26

Im goin to start LST on one of my babies its a good technique... im gunna use sum pipe cleaners green in fact.. its outdoors and its still small so ill have sum funn


----------



## parkingjoe

i prefer to top my plants and similar type of appearance to plant all open so light gets to all bud sites.......

no time for lst.

pkj


----------



## GreenDayGirl

How soon do you start LST? after the dismal amount of viable buds on the bottoms of my plants when I harvested I'm willing to try. My bagseed babies all have 3 sets of symetrical nodes (3 leaf).


----------



## Reverend Willis

OK, I have a confession. I'm a lazy sumbitch and I occaisionally come up with a time/energy saving idea. I'm sure lots of folks LST with pipe cleaners. I began using them because I had lots of trouble getting stoned and having to wrap that fecking twine around, inside/outside, underneath, wrap it around. Fershitsake. This method is quick, simple and let's me have more time to smoke. I call this...
_The Rev's Magic Pipe Cleaner Therapy_

What I'm trying to accomplish with LST is more bud sites and an even canopy from my plants so they will grow as uniformly as possible.
*Pic 1* The first picture is the results of LST on my Blue Mystic plants last grow.
*Pic 2 -* These colorful pipe cleaners have magic in them. (OK, humor me here. I'm stoned as usual).They came from the Fabrics & Crafts department at Wally World. They are twice as long as your standard pipe cleaner. 
*Pic 3 *- Drill some holes around the top edge of your plastic pots. I usually add 10-15 holes in a gallon pot and up to 30 holes in a 3 gallon pot. You can always come back later and drill more holes if you need them.
*Pic 4 *- Insert the pipe cleaner in the hole.
*Pic 5 *- Attach one end to the plant gently. You can make it loose or tight as you need to secure the plant but don't snap a top off. After a frew days when you need to tighten up, pull the pipe cleaner further through the hole on the edge and bend it upward. This is a really quick method. Lots quicker than getting stoned and trying to untie and re-tie that damn twine.
*Pic 6* - _*This pic is important. Make sure you begin by tying off and securing the base of the plant OPPOSITE from the side you'll be doing your bending.*_ This plant was started on LST at day 18. I generally start LST when the plant is big enough. Be gentle.
*Pic 7*- Here the plant is beginning to fill space horizontally. It has almost covered the entire top of the pot.
*Pic 8* - When a side branch finally reaches the edge of the pot, I tie it off (loosely) and let it begin to grow upward. 
*Pic 9 *- These 2 plants are still under 6 inches tall.


----------



## Reverend Willis

Any Questions? Comments? Jokes? Please feel free to add pix of nekkid girlfriends mud rasslin' or things of interest.

{more pix to be added as this grow moves along}


----------



## Hick

nice job reverand...my only comment would be that those colored pipecleaners really detract from the beauty of the plant..


----------



## Reverend Willis

Hick said:
			
		

> nice job reverand...my only comment would be that those colored pipecleaners really detract from the beauty of the plant..


I understand your position. It's kinda like that guy in your avatar... he detracts from the beauty of the toilet on the porch.


----------



## Insane

LST, nice and simple. One piece of string and a hole in the lip of the pot are all you need. I like to bend mine over so the main stalk makes at the most a 45 degree angle.


----------



## FieldofDreams

Rev great comment, and mutt nice pic, but on the topic..... Do you guys ever use any other training methods in combo or just LST.


----------



## Mutt

I top and prune my mother (donor) plants (HST) as well as LST. Then clone what I have cut off. That way my plants don't too much room.


----------



## davro

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> Topping
> 
> The most used way to prune marijuana is topping. Topping is removing the main growth shoots. After this is done, the plant will direct all of its energy into the two nearest growth shoots, and you will get two new shoots instead of the one you chopped off. Side branches will get a chance to catch up since the top shoots will stop growing for a few days while the side branches continue to grow. The end results will be a more bushier plant with more main bud sites.
> 
> 
> The Fim Technique
> 
> Fimming is almost like topping. Instead of cutting off the entire top shoot, you only clip the top 60% or so of the growth tip a kind of "hair cut". This has the same effect as topping, but since you don't remove the growth tip you keep that also, this can sometimes even give more than 3 extra grow tips.
> 
> 
> LST (Low Stress Traning)
> 
> LST or Low Stress Training are ways to bend the plant without harming it, so the primary growth tips are lower than the secondary growth on the plant. Since LST does not harm the plant, growth is not stunted for a few days like it is using other techniques. When this is done it will regulate its growth hormones and the side branches that were not in the light will start to catch up fast resulting in more bushy, lower plant, and many side shoots. Making this ideal for indoor growing.


----------



## jb247

LST (Low Stress Traning)


Making this ideal for indoor growing.

Also for stealthier outdoor growing...my last outdoor grow was trained in LST and blended in much better with the other greenery...mine were in a nettle patch and the guy who mows my lawn saw them at least once a week and he didn't realize they were there til I gifted him half a z at Christmas...

Peace...One Love...j.b.


----------



## heavyfreak

ok ok ok. i've relocated yYYyeaahh.. 

remember me, the balls pimp whom grew in his window some premium grade C regs in downtown meto!! haha

anyways. 

so, the basic idea of LST tranning is just getting it to grown on its side?  is that it? or once its on it side then what do you do?


----------



## jb247

Just keep that top trained sideways, all of the side shoots will get alot of extra light and grow nice batch of nugs...

Peace Y'all...j.b.


----------



## maryjane22

so the only reason for lst is to simply make the plant shorter but spread out more???or does it produce alot more bud..because im trying to get the most out of my plants


----------



## 50bud

maryjane22 said:
			
		

> so the only reason for lst is to simply make the plant shorter but spread out more???or does it produce alot more bud..because im trying to get the most out of my plants


It increases yields as well as keeps your plant growing in whatever direction, or how low you want to keep it, it really is a type of "controlled growing," just have fun with it, its not hard just tie your plant down with a string, but dont bend it so much that the stem will break.


----------



## md.apothecary

For some reason, it's just not stick'n...

LST - i get the concept, but let me understand the methodology...

Main stalk is tied down so more internodes develop off the main stem. Do you continue to tie down the new growth from the main stems or what you get is what you're stuck with??

There still isn't much in the way of actual step by step tutorials. I see a lot of the pictures are the exact same. Main stalk tied down.... some people i've seen tie, untie, tie, untie in different direction, retie, etc. But I guess being a visual learner, i need pics that go along with "1) you do this first" "2) you do this second" type descriptions. 

:holysheep:


----------



## Mutt

The reason LST does not have a "how-to" is it is a method of total personal input. You tie the main stalk down this promotes the side growth.
If you tie branches down they will have a lil side growth. If you FIM each branch you tied down the side shoots on the branches will produce more spots. Each time you do this the buds get smaller, but more of em. Thus you are getting into super-cropping.

The way I always did it was take thumb tacks and stick em all the way around the container rim. and just kept tying to keep the canopy as level as possible. This is the whole point of LST...to create an even canopy. Each plant is different so each plant will tie down different.

It takes practice bo. It is low stress training, just be careful of the thicker stems they like to snap. Be careful and just use a lil tug and tie it. I use rubber bands less likely for me to put more tension. It is hard to screw up LST. 

Some untie when they have the vertical growth room to do it...for micro you leave em tied.


----------



## johnnybuds

Insane said:
			
		

> LST, nice and simple. One piece of string and a hole in the lip of the pot are all you need. I like to bend mine over so the main stalk makes at the most a 45 degree angle.




Best Pic yet


----------



## Timmyjg6

This is mu current hydro Afghani kush/Strawberry Cough grow. They are a lil over a month now...


----------



## johnnybuds

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> This is mu current hydro Afghani kush/Strawberry Cough grow. They are a lil over a month now...




Sweet


----------



## ktownlegend

i gotta wait for it to get warm out so i can get some more room in my box, before i can do some serious LST to achieve a true Stoney Bud micro grow. i just hope i still get a good yield. but never the less u can check out my old pics in my 07' journal.


----------



## isthatjohnstamos

heres a grow journal of a plant i lst it almost done 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=233730#post233730


----------



## Timmyjg6

Thanks johny!


----------



## Pot Belly

Here are some LST pics of a grow.  We are about 4 weeks into flower.  This strain is a 10 week flower.

This creates a nice sized bush for my box.  The canopy is shaped flat.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

here's my crazy LSTing... I don't baby my girls... I bend them to where I want them to be the first time:hubba:  - keep in mind... this plant is a strong fiberous material and can take a fair amount of abuse.

no fart'n around with string or elastic bands for me... I just stab "posts" into the dirt where ever I want the plant to be.

this is my Big Laughing mother plant that I bent over when it was a couple of months old and over a foot tall... it got sick and was appearing to be on it's way out, so I cloned the crap out of it and LST'd what was left TO KEEP IT *LOW*


----------



## tcbud

Started from clones, i leaned them over some when i planted them outside.  Then, as above, used pipe cleaners to make them stay near the dirt. Just made a U and pushed it into the dirt over the stalk.  Then as the stalk grew, i repositioned the pipe cleaner a couple times.   Once the plant got near the lip of the pot, I hooked another pipe cleaner to the chicken wire next to the pot.  Pulling those plants over more.  I read here that the grow tip is sposed to be below the original growth from the soil.  So, each time i pull the plant down now, i try to get the grow tip below the soil line.  Now the plant is truely below the soil.  The branches coming up from the nodes are almost as long as the plant is now.  The growth tip will be hooked to the fence with a twist tie now, and run along the fence.

I am amazed at how those nodes are putting out growth!  And will update this post as the plants get bigger.

1 & 2 are the middle pics, approx 6/21/08
3 today 6/30
4 a couple days after transplant 6/8 as clones


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam

good thread...I'm gonna LST the plants I have to move outdoors due to space limitations in the original indoor area.


----------



## dannyt70

this plant has been topped and now it is insane with inner growth


----------



## skizofrenik

Nice!


----------



## tcbud

The same plants as posted above.

I tied them to the back fence.  The growth slowed and came to a stop on the main stalk.  The branches from the nodes became the main and tallest stalks.   The plants yeild was a little over a quarter pound, approximate.

1.  Plants in early flower
2.  Plants in mid flower
3.  Stalk showing major growth from nodes.  These branches went up about three plus feet.
4.  The day they came down (You can see where the main stalk was trained and tied on the fencing.)


----------



## Killertea08

Great thread im going to try my hand at LST when im get a better grow room.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

i thought I would share This Falls Mother..IMO,,LST does not increase yield..but helps to maintain a low profile plant..and can be used to maintain the canopy with other plants in grow area..I love tcbuds container LST  up there..I did one simiular Last Summer...This summer  I have decided to do this one right in the ground..I have the 2x3 wire fenceing around to keep hungry animals away..and am going to use it in the aid of LST..this plant came from a 8 foot Monster Last year from a buddie that would not allow me to photograph his stock..so im sure this one will get Big..Not sure how the fenceing will work  but i will keeep ya posted..I enjoy this method and Thanks for the thread *Mutt* 

heres a link to my  LST  thread...it was done from seed and was *Male* in the end..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33507

take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## zipflip

first 2 pix are of one of my ladies.
last 2 pix are of one other lady.
 put in 12/12 at 30days from day i started germ on em.
 they been in 12/12 for 23 days now
  and are 52 days old 50 days since sprouted
  just pinned em down wi landscaping staples and wire bent like staples.  all 8 are same size give or take an inch either way.  they're hella micro i think. lol


----------



## powerplanter

Hick said:
			
		

> LMAO..did ya see me make a "soup sandwich" outta' that?..



I haven't heard that phrase in a long time.  My D. I. when I was in the Army used to say that every day.  :rofl:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Do you guys want to keep this thread alive??? i've got a few LST pics. I call this the 6 point star, Tommorow I'll post a picture of what it looks like now, I did this LST about 4 days ago, everything is starting to stand back up on this girl, I like useing the LST with the girls that have a little sativa in them, this is C99,


----------



## powerplanter

Nice looking plants SKAGITMAGIC.


----------



## AlkaloidContent

Wow I never saw it done outside or like this before. Great idea just popping them under something instead of tying or taping your plant all up. They should deff. appreciate this.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Wow I never saw it done outside or like this before. Great idea just popping them under something instead of tying or taping your plant all up. They should deff. appreciate this.


 
 oh they get tyed and taped


----------

